# Jogos e brincadeiras



## The Solitary

Oi gente eu preciso saber em espanhol o significado dos siguientes jogos das crianças:

Amarelinha
Corda
Elastico
Esconde-esconde
Estatua
Pega-pega
Peteca
Piao
Pipa
Queimada​
Obrigado, por sua ajuda


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Solitário, 

Observe que temos um subfórum destinado ao espanhol e português.  Também temos um dicionário onde você encontrará alguns nomes dos jogos. Veja a amarelinha por exemplo:
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/amarelinha
econde-esconde - http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/esconde-esconde

É só digitar no alto da página deste fórum a palavra e marcar português-espanhol no lugar apropriado.


----------



## The Solitary

Vanda said:


> Bienvenido Solitário,
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hola de nuevo, gracias por tu ayuda, pero hay ciertas palabras que no encuentro el significado porque no figuran en el diccionario que me mencionas. Las palabras que me faltan saber son: *Bambolê*, *pega-pega*, *peteca*, *piao*, *pipa *y *queimada*.

Obrigado, novamente.


----------



## Vanda

peteca - http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/peteca
pião - http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/pi%E3o
bambolê- http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/bambol%EA
pipa - http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/pipa (definição 4)

pega-pega (aqui)
queimada (aqui)


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

queimada creo que es un juego de darce palmatazos en las manos en y se conoce como *palmitas calientes *_Col._


----------



## The Solitary

Vanda said:


> Obrigado novamente
Click to expand...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gilmer Mosquera said:


> queimada creo que es un juego de darce palmatazos en las manos en y se conoce como *palmitas calientes *_Col._



Não. No Brasil, pelo menos, não é isso. Queimada é jogado entre dos times que ficam separados da seguinte forma (é difícil de explicar, mas vou tentar e espero que a minha memória não me traia):

um dos times (time 1) fica em uma área desenhada no chão e a outra parte deste mesmo time (time 1) fica no outro lado. No meio, entre eles, ficam os participantes do time "inimigo" (time 2). Bem, um dos participantes do time 1 joga bem rápido uma bola para seus companheiros do mesmo time que estão do outro lado do campo e alguém pega a bola e a arremessa bem rápido em cima de um de seus adversários (do time 2), que pode fazer duas coisas: consegue pegar a bola ou se desvia da bola, não permitindo que ela o acerte. Se a bola o atingie e ele não a pega (a bola cai no chão depois de atingi-lo), então este participante sai do jogo. Se ele se desviar, não acontece nada. Se ele pegar (agarrar) a bola, então serão os participantes deste time que irão arremssar as bolas ao invés do outro time, que perdeu a sua vez. Perde o time, cujos participantes tiverem sido totalmente eliminados.

Hoje em dia, acho que esta brincadeira não existe mais.


----------



## willy2008

The Solitary said:


> Oi gente eu preciso saber em espanhol o significado dos siguientes jogos das crianças:
> 
> Amarelinha = rayuela
> Corda = soga
> Elastico = elastico
> Esconde-esconde = escondida
> Estatua =estatua (quedarse quieto a una orden , quien se mueve primero pierde)
> Pega-pega = mancha
> Peteca= es un juego con una pelotita y se le pega con la mano
> Piao= trompo
> Pipa= barrilete
> Queimada= quemado​
> Obrigado, por sua ajuda


----------



## Mangato

Además de lo que escribe Willy  alguna otra

Amarelinha= truque, en Galicia  mariola
Corda = comba si es la de saltar.  Por soga entendemos la de      tirar dos equipos enfrentados
Elástico= goma
Estatua = pies quietos
Piao = trompo,= peonza
Pipa = cometa
queimada = calienta manos??


----------



## willy2008

The Solitary said:


> Hola de nuevo, gracias por tu ayuda, pero hay ciertas palabras que no encuentro el significado porque no figuran en el diccionario que me mencionas. Las palabras que me faltan saber son: *Bambolê*, *pega-pega*, *peteca*, *piao*, *pipa *y *queimada*.
> 
> Obrigado, novamente.


Bambolê es lo que en Argentina llamamos hula-hula


----------



## Mangato

willy2008 said:


> Bambolê es lo que en Argentina llamamos hula-hula


 
En España el bambolê se conoce como hula-hop

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/hula-hop


----------



## ceballos

O queimado acho que em espanhol se chama: jugar al matar

Desculpem que vi que era queimada


----------



## Alandria

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Não. No Brasil, pelo menos, não é isso. Queimada é jogado entre dos times que ficam separados da seguinte forma (é difícil de explicar, mas vou tentar e espero que a minha memória não me traia):
> 
> um dos times (time 1) fica em uma área desenhada no chão e a outra parte deste mesmo time (time 1) fica no outro lado. No meio, entre eles, ficam os participantes do time "inimigo" (time 2). Bem, um dos participantes do time 1 joga bem rápido uma bola para seus companheiros do mesmo time que estão do outro lado do campo e alguém pega a bola e a arremessa bem rápido em cima de um de seus adversários (do time 2), que pode fazer duas coisas: consegue pegar a bola ou se desvia da bola, não permitindo que ela o acerte. Se a bola o atingie e ele não a pega (a bola cai no chão depois de atingi-lo), então este participante sai do jogo. Se ele se desviar, não acontece nada. Se ele pegar (agarrar) a bola, então serão os participantes deste time que irão arremssar as bolas ao invés do outro time, que perdeu a sua vez. Perde o time, cujos participantes tiverem sido totalmente eliminados.
> 
> Hoje em dia, acho que esta brincadeira não existe mais.



Lembei que lá no nordeste o povo diz "carimba", não "queimada".


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Não. No Brasil, pelo menos, não é isso. Queimada é jogado entre dos times que ficam separados da seguinte forma (é difícil de explicar, mas vou tentar e espero que a minha memória não me traia):
> 
> um dos times (time 1) fica em uma área desenhada no chão e a outra parte deste mesmo time (time 1) fica no outro lado. No meio, entre eles, ficam os participantes do time "inimigo" (time 2). Bem, um dos participantes do time 1 joga bem rápido uma bola para seus companheiros do mesmo time que estão do outro lado do campo e alguém pega a bola e a arremessa bem rápido em cima de um de seus adversários (do time 2), que pode fazer duas coisas: consegue pegar a bola ou se desvia da bola, não permitindo que ela o acerte. Se a bola o atingie e ele não a pega (a bola cai no chão depois de atingi-lo), então este participante sai do jogo. Se ele se desviar, não acontece nada. Se ele pegar (agarrar) a bola, então serão os participantes deste time que irão arremssar as bolas ao invés do outro time, que perdeu a sua vez. Perde o time, cujos participantes tiverem sido totalmente eliminados.
> 
> Hoje em dia, acho que esta brincadeira não existe mais.



em colômbia esta bicadeira é jogada e sua nome e "PONCHADO",  as normas tem um parecido com as sua descripçäo


----------



## Audie

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Não. No Brasil, pelo menos, não é isso. Queimada é jogado entre dos times que ficam separados da seguinte forma (é difícil de explicar, mas vou tentar e espero que a minha memória não me traia):
> 
> um dos times (time 1) fica em uma área desenhada no chão e a outra parte deste mesmo time (time 1) fica no outro lado. No meio, entre eles, ficam os participantes do time "inimigo" (time 2). Bem, um dos participantes do time 1 joga bem rápido uma bola para seus companheiros do mesmo time que estão do outro lado do campo e alguém pega a bola e a arremessa bem rápido em cima de um de seus adversários (do time 2), que pode fazer duas coisas: consegue pegar a bola ou se desvia da bola, não permitindo que ela o acerte. Se a bola o atingie e ele não a pega (a bola cai no chão depois de atingi-lo), então este participante sai do jogo. Se ele se desviar, não acontece nada. Se ele pegar (agarrar) a bola, então serão os participantes deste time que irão arremssar as bolas ao invés do outro time, que perdeu a sua vez. Perde o time, cujos participantes tiverem sido totalmente eliminados.
> 
> Hoje em dia, acho que esta brincadeira não existe mais.


Essa descrição cabe bem no que eu conheci (e joguei) como '_queimad*o*_' no Recife. Mas isso seria apenas a segunda parte do jogo, quando pelo menos um elemento de cada um dos times já tinha "morrido", ou seja, tinha sido alvo de uma bolada do time adversário e tinha passado para trás do campo destinado a este. Assim, o início do jogo era com os dois times um de frente para o outro (como numa quadrilha), a jogar a bola para tentar "matar" (atingir um indivíduo do time oposto, de modo que ele não conseguisse evitar a queda da bola no chão) alguém. Este, que morria, ia para trás (uma linha no chão definia os limites dos campos) do time adversário, e ficava passando a bola para o restante do time que não havia morrido (para cansar o time que ficava no meio, correndo de um lado para o outro para evitar a bolada "fatal', que poderia vir tanto do lado dos "vivos" quanto dos "mortos") e recuperar a posse de bola.


----------



## Lina Pra

Oi

Em Mexico "quemado" é "quemados"


----------

